# Escada summer fragrance 2011 -  Taj Sunset



## Susanne (Dec 28, 2010)

There will be a new summer fragrance by Escada for 2011 again - Taj Sunset 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






http://www.nstperfume.com/2010/10/29/escada-taj-sunset-new-perfume/ 

  	I do buy them since many years - who else is looking forward to this one?


----------



## thiscarmen (Dec 28, 2010)

I do looove fruity scents, which is what Escada is good at. 

  	However, I don't know if I'd buy it.  Simply just because I have waaay too many perfumes, and Escada fragrances all kinda smell the same to me.

  	Edit: I smelled it, and I don't know...nothing really special (to me, at least).


----------

